# sources for wood?



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

I can get any local hardwoods from one of the local mills, but I am having a hard time tracking down some figured woods within Canada. where do you guys source you're figured hardwoods from? Google used to give me the option of just searching canadian websites, but that is gone. 
Any help is appreciated. I've ordered some wood from A&M Wood specialty, but their selection of figured maple tops seems fairly limited, when I inquired about them before they had two in stock and the figuring was really faint.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Have you the means to dress and book match a piece of timber yourself?


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

As long as it is already kiln dried, I think I can take care of the rest.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I could spare enough for a guitar cap similar to what I used on my EUB (see thread) if you are interested. But it will be a piece of rough timber 2" thick that will need to be dressed and book matched.


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

It's too easy to just be thinking hardwood for building, 
what's always been used by some southern manufacturers.
I see Canadian medium as being better than tropical hardwoods.
Any tree that grows to survive cold winters is better for us to use,
than any tree that hasn't, unless you keep it in a controlled environment.
If you're thinking hardwood to be the hardest, then there is ironwood.
I wish I could do photos and show you my guitar, with medium maple from Port Colborne.
A lot of people think it has the most variations of grain and something they never saw before.
My friend, a carpentry shop owner, planed it one day and showed it off for two years,
before he gave it to me for my guitar. That's how you'll find a nice piece, with a woodworking connection.


----------



## UntitledProject (Jul 13, 2010)

eBay Canada Seller: fine woods: Musical Instruments, Crafts on eBay.ca at low prices

Cant go wrong with this site, very good product


----------



## Matthew (Jan 19, 2009)

I have lots of flamed maple for tops if you are interested . You can PM me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## mwcarl (Jan 25, 2010)

I've gotten my wood from Bow River Woods in BC. I think they may be a bit expensive, but the shipping has been super fast (and not terribly expensive, especially for something as heavy as electric guitar woods) and really helpful.


----------



## codfather (Sep 23, 2010)

Windsor Plywood dealers seem to have a good line on hardwoods, veneers etc. prices vary but are not unreasonable and you get to pick the pieces you want. That's worth spades to me !!!!


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks guys, I got a nice piece of curly maple from Lowtones (thanks again!)
Does anywhere in Canada offer pre-slotted ebony fingerboards, or am I better off to outsource to the states? I tried eBay, and found one Canadian with any, and the shipping fee was ludacrous. I really wish shipping rates were more reasonable from stewmac and LMI if you just want to order one item.... I am comfortable slotting myself, but my saw is junk, and the kerf is too thin. and new saws are $$$, especially with shipping! there's lots with wider blades to choose from at crappy tire, and Home Hardware, and I suppose I could glue them in... bvut I think most I've found would actually cut WAY too wide..


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

On the advice of a colleague, I finally took a peek into a local place here, yesterday, called KJP Hardwood ( KJP Select Hardwoods - Source for wood in Ottawa, Ontario ). Wowzers!!! Can't believe I've lived here for 17 years and never known about the place. All the woods you could want for guitars, including many I've never heard of before. Some beautiful quilted types.


----------



## Durero (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm looking for FSC certified wood suppliers in Canada. Anyone know of any?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

blacktooth said:


> thanks guys, I got a nice piece of curly maple from Lowtones (thanks again!)
> Does anywhere in Canada offer pre-slotted ebony fingerboards, or am I better off to outsource to the states? I tried eBay, and found one Canadian with any, and the shipping fee was ludacrous. I really wish shipping rates were more reasonable from stewmac and LMI if you just want to order one item.... I am comfortable slotting myself, but my saw is junk, and the kerf is too thin. and new saws are $$$, especially with shipping! there's lots with wider blades to choose from at crappy tire, and Home Hardware, and I suppose I could glue them in... bvut I think most I've found would actually cut WAY too wide..


Stewmacs pre slotted ebony fretboards are pretty good and you might as well buy your fret wire for the board at the same time. I would suggest three lengths to be safe.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Stopped into KJP over the weekend and picked up a nice slab of mahogany, 16 x 20 x 1.8" for $34, including taxes.

I hadn't noticed before that they're an advertiser here. I also note that they carry that high-end baltic birch plywood that seems to be the bees' knees for cabs.


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

I've got lots of fretwire, I'm going to try the EVO gold stuff on this one, I hear good things about it. But I figured I'd probably end up making a stew-mac order anyway, since I need a few other things. Might as well go for the compound radius fret board. 
That's a damn fine price for a big slab of mahogany. I bought a piece of really tight grained maple 40"x1.8"x4" and poplar 5"x1.5"x36" for $36. I didn't know they carried mahogany at the time... Hopefully the poplar will sound good enough. This was at my local wood mill/specialty wood supplier, btw.


----------

